# Thinkin about getting into fly fishing



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

I am thinking about getting in to saltwater fly fishing. What all do I need where can i get it what is good for the money and how much should i expect to pay. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Big Bay said:


> I am thinking about getting in to saltwater fly fishing. What all do I need where can i get it what is good for the money and how much should i expect to pay. Thanks for the input.


:headknock don't be lazy...check the other threads...

if you have to ask ...you cant afford it.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Check out TFO, they have some fly combos that are reasonable. 
But if you have the money get a sage xi3 an a tibor signature series. But I'm with Billy since you did "ask". LOL.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I am no saltwater flyfishing expert by any means, mostly flyfish Yellowstone late summer. What I can suggest is get an 8-9 weight rod, and learn how to "double haul". Not the most accurate casting technique IMO but is good for casting distance in windy conditions. Not that hard to learn. I personally would suggest buying the best quality rod within your price range, and go budget basic on the reel. Many may disagree, but I believe the rod it'self is the most important element in your FF setup.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

At 14, how much experience do you have with fly fishing? I know Adults that have trouble but it's a love it with a passion or find another fishing you like best. There is so much to expand on if this is something you enjoy. I started off fly fishing for pan fish and moved into trout when the chance came around in Colorado. I've done saltwater and to me it's a lot more work so I usually go with standard rod/reel baitcaster setups.

If I was going to start learning, I would try and find someone willing to try out their gear (Family member ect). It's also great for learning.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Find a brim pond and get a 5wt rod and some surface "poppers" and you may become an addict! I've wasted many days that way...Well I wouldn't say wasted... Good way to learn and practice, and is still one of my favorite ways to fish! Move on to other forms of FF as you gain a little confidence in your casting.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Get something entry level, a 6-7 wt is plenty for a 14 year old. Don't get too hung up on double hauling at this stage, just practice your normal cast and minimize false casts.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

I am 16 and can double haul as far and almost as good as my grandpa who has been fly-fishing for 30 years in the salt and freshwater. I have a TFO BVK 8wt and i love it! It may seem overwhelming at first but with practice you may surprise yourself! Good luck

Russ


----------

